
What is Thirdhand Smoke? - gist
https://www.oransi.com/page/thirdhand-smoke
======
gist
Not posting this because I believe it but rather how the page uses such
manipulation to pitch their solution.

~~~
rbsk
Right? According to our next study, wrong.

